
Ask HN: Could the Carrier deal be a step towards Universal Basic Income? - labrador
The workers at the Carrier plant will get $26&#x2F;hr [0] for jobs that could be done for $3&#x2F;hr in Monterrey, Mexico. If it were the case that the jobs were done by robots at $3&#x2F;hr, the case would be the same. American workers will be subsidized to the tune of $23&#x2F;hr to do a job they are not needed for. If the government would take the extra step and tell American workers to stay home and do volunteer work for their community, then we&#x27;d have guaranteed basic income. A trusted and gifted politician, like some feel Donald Trump to be, could sell this to the American worker so they would accept it and not feel guilty about it.<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;11&#x2F;29&#x2F;business&#x2F;trump-to-announce-carrier-plant-will-keep-jobs-in-us.html
======
jareds
furnaces are heavy and cost a lot to transport. It may not cost much more to
make them in America and ship them to states close to Indiana as compared to
producing them at lower cost in Mexico and shipping them a lot further. ANy
cost difference may be a lot less then $23 an hour and worth the PR advantage
to making them n the U.S.

~~~
labrador
I get what you're saying, but Carrier said it would save 65 million a year by
moving jobs to Mexico.

~~~
Fjolsvith
But now Carrier has got some incredible PR for being a good guy to employees
and will probably sell more than enough extra to cover that 65 million.

